
Ask HN: Home treatment options for Covid-19? - heyflyguy
It seems that we&#x27;re on track to exceed medical capacity for treatment of COVID-19.  I&#x27;ve seen alot of information on diagnosis and triage - but not much on how you actually treat it once you or a loved one have the sickness. I&#x27;d like to gather the supplies and&#x2F;or remedies that might ease the course of the virus, and wonder if anyone has advice on what to get?
======
dave333
I am wondering if CPAP machines that many seniors already have can be hacked
to provide oxygen as well as positive air pressure. They already have a
connection for an external oxygen generator but those are expensive and
probably will be sold out fast. Oxygen generation is a simple process using
zeolite to absorb nitrogen which is cheap, most of the complexity is in the
valves and control circuitry to manage a two-cycle process where two cylinders
of zeolite are alternately pressurized and exhausted. Is it possible to create
a simple mechanical flip-flop valve that operates on air pressure rather than
complex electronics?

~~~
heyflyguy
[https://github.com/jcl5m1/ventilator](https://github.com/jcl5m1/ventilator)

